
Restricting SSH connections to devices within a Tailscale network - tosh
https://github.com/simonw/til/blob/master/tailscale/lock-down-sshd.md
======
julienchastang
I do:

    
    
      echo | tee -a /etc/ssh/sshd_config
      echo "AllowUsers *@xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx" | tee -a /etc/ssh/sshd_config
      echo "sshd:   xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx" | tee -a /etc/hosts.allow
      echo "All:   All" | tee -a /etc/hosts.deny

~~~
carapace
Also cool!

Why "| tee -a" instead of ">>"?

~~~
julienchastang
Not sure why I used tee (did this a long time ago). Maybe I was having some
trouble with >> or maybe thought tee read more cleanly. Don't remember.

